

Real Time Foto Moderator – The Rambling Anti-Elevator Pitch - lukas
http://blog.crowdflower.com/2012/05/real-time-foto-moderator/

======
toemetoch
I could use this service, but I can't seem to find the pricing for image
moderation. The blog post in the link says "clear pricing" but the products
page is undefined for image moderation: <http://crowdflower.com/products>

~~~
mrgordon
You just got to the wrong page. We'll fix the link :)

<http://crowdflower.com/rtfm/pricing>

~~~
toemetoch
Thanks! This image moderation issue has been a real stumbling block for me.

------
mrgordon
See the app at <http://crowdflower.com/rtfm>

